# Raiders Of The Lost Ark (plane)



## modeljunky (Sep 3, 2004)

Wanted to know if the plane in the movie is a real plane, and what kind it 
is. wanted to make a diorama about 1/35 scale.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

modeljunky said:


> Wanted to know if the plane in the movie is a real plane, and what kind it
> is. wanted to make a diorama about 1/35 scale.


Unfortunately the wing depicted is a work of fiction. It was designed by Ron Cobb. Real life aircraft builder, Vickers, built and assembled the wing for eventual disassembly and shipment to Tunisia for live action filming.

The only model known to me is the smallish one included in the Indiana Jones Diorama kit. Otherwise it's scratchbuilt city.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Or you could get this one:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=348&item=5956768800&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

That's a great plastic toy. Probably the only rendition of the wing in any decent size. I couldn't tell you the scale, though. Fine Scale Modeler did a short article on accurazing it a few years back.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I havn't recieved mine yet but I nabbed one of those on a 'BUY NOW' for 10.00 bucks! 

It looks pretty cool! 13" wingspan and the Fine Scale thing says it about 1/48 scale so I plan on giving it the whole treatment!

Dang! I would love to have that as a 1/32 scale styrene kit!


----------

